# Teacher wanted - form, posture, technique



## JohnnyT (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi all, i've been playing for a few years now but have developed some issues in the wrist of my strumming hand and both forearms. Too much tension, bad technique, bad form, bad posture ... all of these are likely culprits. I need to fix these form problems before i do some real damage.

I'm looking for an instructor in the GTA who can work with me on these things. Posture, positioning, releasing tension, light touch, and so on. 

I don't need them to teach me scales, licks and so on ... i need lessons on the fundamentals.

Anyone have anyone they'd recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Where in the GTA are you? Knowing that would help narrow it down (ie. no use recommending someone in Mississauga if you are in Oshawa).


----------

